# Powered eggs



## d00wh0p (Jan 25, 2004)

can anyone tell me where i can purchase powered eggs?  my very sick uncle loves them and since he doesnt  eat well, it may help to get  something he likes... thus i  have been looking all over for a company that sells them. anyone know?  thx
                                                                             d00wh0p


----------



## carnivore (Jan 25, 2004)

hi d00wh0p,
i'm assuming you mean "powdered eggs"--powered eggs require 4 double AA batteries, and it's hard to find the electric chickens that produce them this time of year   
anyway, you can order them online--here's one place:  http://www.eggstore.com/


----------



## d00wh0p (Jan 25, 2004)

thx carnivore


----------

